# what is this thing?



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

I keep seeing it in commercials for a local public aquarium.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

Jesus?


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

I think it is some kind of deepwater species. I just don't have a name to go by. Also don't know if it is even a vertebrate or invertebrate. Has anyone seen these creatures before?


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i dunno looks cool though!!! looks like some kind of jelly or squid? eh


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looks squidish to me


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Perhaps some sort of deep water nudibranch


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Give the aquarium a call!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

and the reply from the aquarium... Uhh is a uhh deep water exotic thing.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

C.D. said:


> Jesus?


























anyways...its looks like some sort of sea slug/sea hare


----------

